
Ask HN: How's your experience running Linux on a macbook? - cmdz0rd
I&#x27;m currently in the process of moving which means giving up my Arch Linux desktop and taking my macbook with me. So I was curious how is anyones experience running Arch on a macbook?
======
mark_l_watson
In general, slightly older MacBooks are better supported.

Some UI issues: out of the box, right mouse clicks are two finger taps, which
is OK, but I like the option of also using something like control-tap.

I just replaced my wife's 6 year old MacBook Air, and I put the latest Ubuntu
on it this week. It is a 32 bit machine, so no Linux Google Chrome, and
installing a few things like SpiderOak took some extra time to get right, but
everything runs well, although slowly since the machine is ancient. Getting a
one or two year old MacBook and using Linux should be fine.

~~~
cmdz0rd
Yeah, I'm currently running at 2014 Retina model so I'm hoping it won't be
that bad. Thanks for your advice!

------
acomjean
I run linux in virtual box (with vagrant) as a server on my macbook. I'm using
Ubuntu, It works fine. I start it and stop it as needed.

You could boot directly into linux using bootcamp, bu not sure how well that
will work. Drivers might be an issue.

